# PowerPoint file crashes PowerPoint upon opening



## techbuzz (May 23, 2012)

I have a very perplexing situation on my hands. 

I have 2 PowerPoint files that crash PowerPoint when attempting to open them. The problem is that this is only happening on some computers. All the machines I have attempted to open the files on are running Windows 7 and have Office 2010 installed. The computers also have Office 2010 SP1 install so I have ruled that out as an issue as well.

Any ideas?


----------



## micropage7 (May 23, 2012)

corrupt file?
or if it could opened try to save it in ppt format than pptx


----------



## techbuzz (May 23, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> corrupt file?
> or if it could opened try to save it in ppt format than pptx



I just tried saving the file as a PPT and I'm still getting the same results. Is it possible that the files are corrupted and they can be opened on some computers? I haven't heard of something like this happening before.


----------



## erixx (May 23, 2012)

look into Event Viewer to get an idea
and also look into Reliability Index and those tools

Thats what I would do!

Could also be some bad code that makes only certain machines crash (different RAM, processor, chipset... ) You will need to somehow 'clean' the files of bad code, if this helps.


----------



## DRDNA (May 23, 2012)

Create or use a different account on the PC to be sure it is not your user profile causing it.


----------



## techbuzz (May 23, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> Create or use a different account on the PC to be sure it is not your user profile causing it.



I created a new account and the problem persisted.


----------



## techbuzz (May 23, 2012)

erixx said:


> look into Event Viewer to get an idea
> and also look into Reliability Index and those tools
> 
> Thats what I would do!
> ...



What should I be looking for in the Event Viewer and the Reliability Index?


----------



## DRDNA (May 23, 2012)

I am thinking there may not be much hope for the file...Try recent version on that ppd file and see if you can restore it to an earlier date....maybe to Powerpoint too if that didn't work.
have you ever been able to open the file?
 I just reread the thread...I would run repair on the office install. You will need to point to the original install location in order to do so or have the disk.


----------



## erixx (May 24, 2012)

pcgolfer85 said:


> What should I be looking for in the Event Viewer and the Reliability Index?



Ok. Look for interesting info, like when thing went wrong and what other things happend the same day... 

In Activity Center, there is a "Maintenence" tab, look closely: it is all there

Example: your problems started at a date that you also instaled something (and forgot it)... can help to trace problems...


----------



## 95Viper (May 24, 2012)

Firstly, I am not that familiar with Powerpoint.
I have only messed it with a few times.

Try this... Use one of these, or all of these, to open the file and see if they will run and save it:
Kingsoft Office Suite Free 2012
Lotus Symphony 3.0.1
LibreOffice
Apache OpenOffice 3.4.0

Some other info that may be of use:
The PowerPoint FAQ - PowerPoint Help
PowerPoint won't open my older PowerPoint presentations
PowerPoint crashes while opening certain presentations
If the file is password protected... Remove password from a password-protected PowerPoint file
Recovering a corrupt presentation

Goodluck


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 12, 2012)

I have had Office 2010 CTD too when opening files via the file manager. Either using LibreOffice or opening MS Office first (using contrl+o afterwards) usually works.


----------



## jaydeee (Jun 16, 2012)

since this happens in some of the computers only, suggest that you open the file on working computer and copy everything and paste to a new powerpoint file.
most of the time it works to me.


----------

